# 
!
   . 2 ,   ,  -  ,  .    ( )
   .      ,   .

----------

?

----------


## Razdan

15000      .

----------


## AlexF2016

?

----------


## Razdan

,

----------

*Razdan*,        ?

----------


## AndrewEduts

.  . ,        - .    ,     ?              ?

----------


## 70

> .  . ,        - .    ,     ?              ?


    ,  ,    ,  .-4200/.-   ,   .,       2    , ,      ,    .
   ,,  -. -,     .

----------

!
  ,      : , -2  -3
  . ..   ,       ,
      .

----------


## SBIS_MO

.   . 1000-3000

----------

